# HR10-250 possible HDMI problem, not sure



## tx_ag_97 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm having a problem and I'm not sure of the origin. 

Problem: When watching TV using my HR10-250 via HDMI cable, the picture and sound will SPORADICALLY disappear (ie, screen goes black, no sound, sometimes my TV flashes no signal warning) for 1-2 seconds and then come back on.

Solutions I've tried: Exchanged my HR10-250 at BestBuy (on #2), tried 3 different HDMI cables.

I'm thinking it's either: 
A) My brand new TV (Samsung HLR5677W).
B) Possibly a power issue, although I'm just using a standard surge protector.
C) Part of the inherent HDMI problem that some HR10-250 users have. (Only thing is most people get total seize up of their HDMI, mine is totally random, which makes me think it's something different)
D) I have components/HDMI/optical all connected, maybe my HR10-250 doesn't like that.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## justdefend (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the same problem! Video would go out then back in; except the colors would be off at times when connect, i.e. red or green screens.

With so many problems voiced by the entire board regarding the HDMI port on the HR10-250, I'm sure it's a manufacturing defect in these units. Heck, over 36% of the people polled here had errors with it.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the same problem with video and audio stuttering and sometimes getting black screen for a second or two. I have gone thru my third receiver now and they have all done the same thing. I can tell you what is NOT the problem, but I have no idea what IS the problem. It is not the signal strength because the strength is fine AND because the stuttering often occurs on BOTH the satellite HD channel AND the OTA HD channel at exactly the same time. That might indicate a broadcast problem, but if that were the case, everybody else would have the same stuttering as I do. It does not normally occur on the SD channels. Almost always on the high def channels. It is NOT the temperature of the HR-10 250. I have a fan which lowered the temperature to 42 or so. It does NOT appear to be the HDMI because I have had the same problem with HDMI and Component cables hooked up. The problem may be slightly worse with the HDMI than with the component because the component stuttering usually did not involve a black screen. It seemed to be shorter in duration than the stuttering with component hook up. I have replaced the component cables, the HDMI cable, the LNB to the satellite. I guess it could be my TV, but I never had a problem with it before I got the High def receiver. Then again, I wasn't getting any broadcasts in high def before I got the HR10-250. I guess it is possible my TV has trouble with the high def signal. I have a SONY CRT KV-32HV600. Never had any problem with it before. Since it weighs about 250 pounds, I have absolutely no desire to do anything with the TV. Also, it does not appear to be related in any way to the software upgrade to the 3f version. Some have indicated they believe that is the problem, but my stuttering occurred both before and after the upgrade. The picture is fantastic when it isn't stuttering, but I'm about ready to toss it all out the window (with the exception of the TV because it is too friggin heavy to toss).
Since the cables to the satellite and to the OTA are totally separate, I can't figure out what there is in common between the two to cause both to stutter at the same time. Either HD is inherently buggy, the HD10-250s are all bad, my TV can't handle HD or who knows what else??? Oh, one more thing that is NOT the problem. The stuttering occurs whether the Tivo is set to 720 or 1080. I am not optimistic about solving this riddle. Maybe it will get resolved once the new MPEG-4 units ship to replace the HR-10 250.


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been having the same issues. I think it only occurs when I have HD on both tuners indicating that the machine cannot keep up recording HD on both tuners at once. Too much bandwidth until it hiccups.


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

I am having another problem as well, and it could be related. When watching in 1080i via HDMI cable, sometimes there are black lines or shadows going horizontal across my screen. Anyone else have that?

TIA


----------



## Goeers (Aug 24, 2005)

Ragsy said:


> I have the same problem with video and audio stuttering and sometimes getting black screen for a second or two. I have gone thru my third receiver now and they have all done the same thing. I can tell you what is NOT the problem, but I have no idea what IS the problem. It is not the signal strength because the strength is fine AND because the stuttering often occurs on BOTH the satellite HD channel AND the OTA HD channel at exactly the same time. That might indicate a broadcast problem, but if that were the case, everybody else would have the same stuttering as I do. It does not normally occur on the SD channels. Almost always on the high def channels. It is NOT the temperature of the HR-10 250. I have a fan which lowered the temperature to 42 or so. It does NOT appear to be the HDMI because I have had the same problem with HDMI and Component cables hooked up. The problem may be slightly worse with the HDMI than with the component because the component stuttering usually did not involve a black screen. It seemed to be shorter in duration than the stuttering with component hook up. I have replaced the component cables, the HDMI cable, the LNB to the satellite. I guess it could be my TV, but I never had a problem with it before I got the High def receiver. Then again, I wasn't getting any broadcasts in high def before I got the HR10-250. I guess it is possible my TV has trouble with the high def signal. I have a SONY CRT KV-32HV600. Never had any problem with it before. Since it weighs about 250 pounds, I have absolutely no desire to do anything with the TV. Also, it does not appear to be related in any way to the software upgrade to the 3f version. Some have indicated they believe that is the problem, but my stuttering occurred both before and after the upgrade. The picture is fantastic when it isn't stuttering, but I'm about ready to toss it all out the window (with the exception of the TV because it is too friggin heavy to toss).
> Since the cables to the satellite and to the OTA are totally separate, I can't figure out what there is in common between the two to cause both to stutter at the same time. Either HD is inherently buggy, the HD10-250s are all bad, my TV can't handle HD or who knows what else??? Oh, one more thing that is NOT the problem. The stuttering occurs whether the Tivo is set to 720 or 1080. I am not optimistic about solving this riddle. Maybe it will get resolved once the new MPEG-4 units ship to replace the HR-10 250.


Possibly related, but not sure... So, I figured I'd throw another tid-bit of data in to the mix:

I just got the HD10-250 installed this week and I don't have my Samsung HD yet, so I simply use S-video from the Tivo to the AVR, and s-video over to my old Sony 32" CRT. When tuned to my HD OTA channels this weekend, during NFL game, I noticed the same periodic 'black-out' where picture/sound would go off for about 1 second every few minutes. Pretty annoying... In any case, thought I'd let you know I see the same or similar thing using the Tivo's 480i output across s-video.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Haven't seen any black lines or shadows while using 1080 with HDMI. I have definitely had the stuttering problem when one tuner is on HD and the other is not, so although that sounds like a good theory, I don't think it applies in my case. I have tested the unit with one tuner on HD and the other on the same broadcast, but the SD version. The HD broadcast still skips, but the SD does not.


----------



## tx_ag_97 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alright guys, I took my HR10-250 back to Best Buy and swapped it for a new one. (#3) My Best Buy just got their 1st shipment of HR10-250s in the new black box packaging (my 1st two were in the white boxes). 

Happy to report, 4 days have gone by and no temporary black outs via HDMI ........ so far. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

Goeers said:


> Possibly related, but not sure... So, I figured I'd throw another tid-bit of data in to the mix:
> 
> I just got the HD10-250 installed this week and I don't have my Samsung HD yet, so I simply use S-video from the Tivo to the AVR, and s-video over to my old Sony 32" CRT. When tuned to my HD OTA channels this weekend, during NFL game, I noticed the same periodic 'black-out' where picture/sound would go off for about 1 second every few minutes. Pretty annoying... In any case, thought I'd let you know I see the same or similar thing using the Tivo's 480i output across s-video.


I saw the brief "blackouts" during the NFL games but I do not attribute this to the HDMI interface problem some people have had with the HR10-250. Those failures were catastrophic not brief one second dropouts. I think it is due to source dropouts.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

In watching ESPN HD tonight, there were many, many blackouts during the Milwaukee, Arizona baseball game. Same kind of blackouts as on some recent ESPN HD football games. Interestingly enough, the same game was on ESPN 2 HD for a bit and it did not have the blackouts that appeared on ESPN HD. Did anyone else have this problem with ESPN tonight? THe game wasn't in High def, but the picture was better than the picture on the regular ESPN channel, so maybe its something in between high def and SD. I am just about ready to give up on HD. The picture is stunning, but I can't seem to get through a live sporting event without constant video stuttering and one or two second blackouts. It occurred repeatedly on MNF. The US Open on Channel 81 had constant stuttering and the same occurred on OTA Channel 2. The frustrating thing is I can't tell what is a broadcast issue and what may be an issue with my box or setup. I'm on my third HR-10 250 and all three have done exactly the same thing. Makes no difference whether I use HDMI or Component. Same problem. THe problem occurs on satellite HD AND OTA HD. I do not believe the signal is the problem. My signals are all good. THe lowest signal I have is around 80. Others are in the 90s. Besides, the satellite signal would not impact the OTA reception. My OTA signals are all above 90. Is HD broadcast just so unreliable at this time that it isnt worth the headaches? I have changed out EVERYTHING by now. I am out of ideas as is Direct TV. Could my TV be the problem? Could it be having trouble with the High def signal? I have a Sony KV-32 HV600. It is a CRT. Great picture. No problems at all on SD. I have almost no problems that I know of with HBO high def or Discovery Channel HD. The big problem seems to be with live sporting events on various channels. Especially ESPN HD, Channel 7 and Channel 2. And if these are broadcast issues, why doesn't everyone have these problems?


----------



## zdude1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Ragsy said:


> ... And if these are broadcast issues, why doesn't everyone have these problems?


I have 2 HR10-250's hooked up to sets via the supplied HDMI-DVI cable for the video signal, and I get the blackouts on live sporting events also. It seems to occur about once every 2-5 minutes, but mine appears to be only the video that drops. I think the audio keeps playing right through, but I'll doublecheck that this weekend when football is on. I'm not interested enough in baseball, golf, or tennis to sit through even 2-5 minutes, so I'll never notice it there!

The dropouts really annoy me though, and it's embarrasing to have people over and be showing them what HD is all about, and then have to explain to them that the dropouts are unexplainable and I have to live with them for now. I can't believe that Hughes/D* haven't been able to see this issue, admit it, and resolve it in all this time.

zdude1


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Zdude:

Exactly my sentiments!! It is embarrassing to have to explain to those you're showing the wonders of High def to that it stutters every few minutes! My question is, why doesnt this problem seem to be happening to everyone? Why do only some of us go through numerous Hughes high def boxes without getting one to work properly. It seems like the problem must be something else, but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is. Definitely NOT the HDMI problem some people are having. It happens on Component also. There must be somebody out there that can figure out what the heck is going on here!!!


----------



## dtebbe (Aug 18, 2003)

Goeers said:


> Possibly related, but not sure... So, I figured I'd throw another tid-bit of data in to the mix:
> 
> I just got the HD10-250 installed this week and I don't have my Samsung HD yet, so I simply use S-video from the Tivo to the AVR, and s-video over to my old Sony 32" CRT. When tuned to my HD OTA channels this weekend, during NFL game, I noticed the same periodic 'black-out' where picture/sound would go off for about 1 second every few minutes. Pretty annoying... In any case, thought I'd let you know I see the same or similar thing using the Tivo's 480i output across s-video.


This problem was actually a problem the networks were having. Having been a broadcast engineer for the past 15 years, I suspect problems with the encryption equipment being used. The signal would drop out on occasion, and usually the 4:3 SD backhaul video would pop up for a few seconds and then the HD signal would re-appear. On one occasion there was a "No input present" message pop up on a blank black background. This looks to me like the affilate was using a frame-sync with auto-switch to a backup source when the main source dropped, since they had no video routed to the backup input this display came up.

From my perspective I think we all need to keep in mind that 5 years ago the idea of recording HD programming on a hard drive ANYWHERE, ANYWAY was a pipe dream. Today it costs $199 after rebate. It's cutting edge technology that is pushing the limits, and there are going to be little quirks. The aggressive NFL-mandated encryption has been tricky for years, and putting HD signals in the mix can only complicate things. I'm just happy to have the ability to do my own HD instant replays in my own living room. It's just awesome!

DT


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Any update on that new HR10-250 that you recently got from Best Buy? The one in the nice new Black packaging. Is it still not stuttering after a week or so???


----------



## poopsie (Dec 28, 2003)

Has anyone figured this problem out yet? I just got a Samsung 5067w with the HD Tivo and am getting the exact same problem as the OP. I wonder if its an issue with the Samsungs??


----------



## lostman72 (Jul 12, 2003)

I think it's the broadcast. I have two Tivo's HD and two stand alone HD units. I also have Comcasts HD DVR. I get the black outs a few times on a game. (Football) They last about a sec. or so and audio also drops outs. When I watch a DVD using the same port 1080i it never does it. 

It seems to do it on ESPN, ABC and CBS the most. I can't recall fox every doing it? I don't watch NBC much at all.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I also get the audio and video stuttering the most on ESPNHD and ABCHD. Not much on Fox or CBS. Seems to be happening most on live sporting events. I have never figured out the problem. I have had it exactly the same on three different HR10-250 units. I have a Sony CRT set, so I don't think its a Samsung issue I would tend to agree that it may be a broadcast issue except for one little problem. Not everyone seems to have this video and audio stuttering. Some people seem to have no issues at all with this problem, so how can it be a broadcast problem???? That being said, I have absolutely no idea what the problem is. It's not signal related since my signal is fine and the stuttering occurs on both OTA and satellite HD. It is not an HDMI problem because it occurs equally on HDMI or component video. I'm just hoping that the problem goes away at the time when the units are swapped out for MPEG4 units in the future. I have pretty much given up trying to figure it out. I seem to have eliminated every possible cause for the problem, and yet, still have the problem. Most frustrating. One of the college football games on ESPN last week was so bad I had to go to the SD broadcast. It was stuttering every couple of minutes. Usually the stuttering is less often, maybe once or twice an hour.


----------



## pridefc (Oct 16, 2005)

I just picked mine up at Bestbuy last month and I'm having the same problem. I find it hard to believe that it's a signal drop or a broadcast problem because I'm able to hit rewind and view the video and audio I just missed during the brief "black out". I've never paid attention to what channel I was on or what channel the second tuner was on but I'll double check it the next time it happens. Seems like it just stops sending output to the TV for a couple of seconds. Anybody else have a solution or any other clues to why this might be happening?


----------



## Fadv26 (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_ag_97 said:


> I'm having a problem and I'm not sure of the origin.
> 
> Problem: When watching TV using my HR10-250 via HDMI cable, the picture and sound will SPORADICALLY disappear (ie, screen goes black, no sound, sometimes my TV flashes no signal warning) for 1-2 seconds and then come back on.
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem screen goes black no sound 1 to 2 sec.. If I rewind I could see what I missed ... Using HDMi to a onkyo HDMI switching receiver.. I Exchanged the hr10-20 to direct tv for another same problrm... i thought it was the a/v receiver but when I use the component cables with a dig audio cable no problem.. Really didnt want to hook up that way..


----------



## tx_ag_97 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fadv26 said:


> I have the same problem screen goes black no sound 1 to 2 sec.. If I rewind I could see what I missed ... Using HDMi to a onkyo HDMI switching receiver.. I Exchanged the hr10-20 to direct tv for another same problrm... i thought it was the a/v receiver but when I use the component cables with a dig audio cable no problem.. Really didnt want to hook up that way..


Fadv26,
The culprit is what resolution you have it set too. I've had my 3rd one for what a year and a half now, and if I leave it on 720p resolution I have no problems. If I accidentially change it to 1080 (even though my TV supports that resolution) it blacks out. Leave it at 720 and you should have no problems.
Craig


----------

